# New dioramas and gelatine



## aljenau (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi to all on this forum.

I am making a series of dioramas showing life in early Australia (Richmond, Tasmania) and starting up an interpretation centre in the town.
For those interested have a look at http://www.whitepage.com.au/richmondtasmania

Also any ideas on the use of gelatine for water features?
It seems great after a bit of experimentation but I'm not sure how long it will last, what will happen on a hot day or whether it might go mouldy.
Anyone ever used it before?
It sets really clear with a rubbery texture and seems ideal. But...?

Thanks all

Alan


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Alan,

Have a look at the Woodland Scenics web site. http://www.woodlandscenics.com 
They make a few products that can simulate water that may be of use to you.

Alien


----------



## luckykinsley (Jun 19, 2006)

unbelievably realistic. You folks sure have some great sources.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great site for sure! :thumbsup: rr


----------

